# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Κοινωνικό Άγχος-Φοβία >  Άγχος για ομιλία

## kerasi

Λοιπόν παιδιά, σε λίγες μέρες θα κάνω μια ομιλία σε μεγάλο κοινό και μετά θα ακολουθήσουν ερωτήσεις. Το στυλ θα είναι σαν το ted, δε θα είμαι σταθερός πίσω απο το μικρόφωνο και λέω να βάλω και λίγο χιούμορ για να μη κοιμούντε απο κάτω. Το πρόβλημά μου είναι οτι αγχώνομαι μήπως μπλοκαριστώ εκείνη την ώρα και γενικά σαν ιδέα με στρεσάρει. Έχω ξανακάνει στο παρελθόν και κατάλαβα οτι η φωνή μου είναι φωνή αγχωμένου ατόμου, δεν είναι οπως οταν είμαι σπίτι μου και μιλάω σε ένα φίλο μου και γενικά δεν το χω αυτό των πολιτικών και των celebrities που βγαίνουν στα μεσα και μιλάνε άνετα και η σκέψη μου μπλοκάρεται κάπως. Δεν ξέρω επίσης που να κοιτάω. Πειτε καμμιά σκέψη.

----------


## soft

..................

----------


## Lacrymosa

Ξερεις τι μου θυμησες? Οταν στο λυκειο μας εβαζε ο λυκειαρχης με τη σειρα να λεμε την προσευχη θυμαμαι οταν ειχε φτασει η σειρα μ, εκανα τα παντα προκειμενου να το αποφευγω, αλλα τελικα δεν την γλυτωσα! Ειχα απο τοτε εντονο φοβο οταν προκειται να μιλησω μπροστα σε κοινο, τοτε ηταν κ η απαρχη της αγχωδους διαταραχης! Σε παρουσιαση εργασιας στο πανεπιστημιο μονο συγκοπη π δεν επαθα να μιλαω με το μικροφωνο μπροστα σε ακροατηριο 300 ατομων, αλλα το οτι ειχα μαθει σχεδον απεξω την εργασια με εσωσε! διοτι αλλιως ειχα σχεδιασει να την παρουσιασω κ τελικα λογω του αγχους αλλιως μ βγηκε! αλλα δν ηταν ασχημο το αποτελεσμα! με επιασε αγχος π τα μισα τα ειπα απεξω κ μπορει να ειχα περασει στην επομενη διαφανεια κ εγω ακομη να εξηγουσα τα της προηγουμενης! Τελικα 8 πηρα, δν ειναι κ ασχημα, αν κ επρεπε παραπανω! Μια τεχνικη ειναι να παρουσιασεις με αμεσοτητα κ να εχεις "επικοινωνια" με το κοινο, αλλιως αμα πιασεις την παρλα μονος σ οι μισοι θα κοιμηθουνε κ εσυ τζαμπα θα αγχωθεις!!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## melissa

Η πιο φρικιαστική εμπειρία μου μπροστά σε κοινό ήταν η πρώτη φορά που έπρεπε να κάνω παρουσίαση για ενα μαθημα του μεταπτυχιακου στα αγγλικά. Τότε συνειδητοποίησα πόσο τυχερή ήμουν όταν οι παρουσιάσεις ηταν στη γλώσσα μου. Σκέψου καταρχάς πόσο τυχερός είσαι που λόγω γλώσσας έχεις τη δυνατότητα να πεις με πολλούς τρόπους αυτο που θέλεις ακόμη και αν κολλησεις. Είναι πολυ σημαντικό αυτο. Επίσης, σκέψου ότι είναι εύκολη η επικοινωνία με τους από κάτω και μπορείς να έχεις μια καλή αλληλεπίδραση. Τέλος, το πιο σημαντικό κομμάτι είναι (εκτός απο τις άπειρες πρόβες που εξυπακουονται) να αγαπάς αυτο το οποίο παρουσιάζεις. Οι καλύτερες παρουσιάσεις που έκανα ποτέ ηταν πανω σε ιδέες και πράγματα που είτε είχα σκεφτεί εγώ είτε τα αγαπούσα πολύ. Νομίζω σε αυτή την περίπτωση μπαίνεις στον αυτόματο, από ένα σημείο και μετα σε συνεπαίρνει το πάθος για αυτά που λες.

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Κerasi μην αγχωνεσαι..Σκεψου μονο οτι θα τρεμουν τα ποδια σου,θα στεγνωσει το στομα σου,τα χερια σου θα ιδρωνουν,λεξη απο το στομα δεν θα βγαινει,η καρδια σου θα χορευει,μετα ισως να ζαλιστεις και να λιποθυμισεις και εν τελει να το αποφυγεις ολο αυτο!

Πιες ενα ουισκακι πριν βγεις στο κοινο!Εγω αυτο θα εκανα..Και μετα θα κελαηδουσα!

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑΝΝΑ3

Αν και πιστεύω ότι το αντικείμενο που σπούδασες έχει σχέση με την σεξολογία αν θες διέψευσε με, γιατί βλέπω ότι έχεις μία ένεση στο φόρουμ, έτσι πρέπει να έχεις άνεση και στον λόγο σου και ας σε βλέπουν, δεν πρέπει να αισθανθείς ότι όλοι κρέμονται από τα λόγια σου και να σου κοπεί η γλώσσα, να αισθανθείς ότι είσαι μόνο σου και ανυψώνεσαι στην συζήτηση σιγά σιγά, νιώθω ότι είσαι ένα έξυπνο παιδί και επικοινωνιακό οπότε θα τα καταφέρεις, μην αγχώνεσαι για τίποτα, όλα θα πάνε καλά.

----------


## kerasi

Λοιπον παιδια, επαναφερω ενα παλιοτερο θεμα μου. Αν σκεφτειτε οτι πρεπει να κανετε μια ομιλια σε μεγαλο κοινο που δε το γνωριζετε, πως σας φαινετε? Γραφτε κανενα τιπ γιατι προκειται να κανω καποιες ομιλιες και με αγχωνει, παρολο που ξερω το θεμα πολυ καλα.

----------


## hapydays

kerasi ειχα διαβασει σε ενα βιβλιο που ασχολουνταν με κοινωνικες φοβιες, οτι καποιος, που ειχε συχνες διαλεξεις, αλλα ετρεμε απο το αγχος του γι αυτες...
φανταζοταν το κοινο του με κατεβασμενα τα παντελονια στη τουαλετα!!! κ ελεγε οτι αυτο τον βοηθουσε! δν ξερω κατα ποσο ειναι εφικτο σαν σκεψη, για να μην σε πιασουν τα γελια... αλλα ειπα να στο γραψω μπας κ εχεις καμια παρομοια ιδεα.......

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Κερασι...απλα....χαχαχαχαχαχ χαχα..οκ!!Πες αυτα που λες και εδω.. "σεξ κανατε" "ποσες φορες" "σε ποια σταση"....

Θα το ξεπερασεις το αγχουλακι μωρε!!Για τι θεμα θα μιλησεις βασικα??χαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## kerasi

> kerasi ειχα διαβασει σε ενα βιβλιο που ασχολουνταν με κοινωνικες φοβιες, οτι καποιος, που ειχε συχνες διαλεξεις, αλλα ετρεμε απο το αγχος του γι αυτες...
> φανταζοταν το κοινο του με κατεβασμενα τα παντελονια στη τουαλετα!!! κ ελεγε οτι αυτο τον βοηθουσε! δν ξερω κατα ποσο ειναι εφικτο σαν σκεψη, για να μην σε πιασουν τα γελια... αλλα ειπα να στο γραψω μπας κ εχεις καμια παρομοια ιδεα.......


Kοιταξε χαπυ, δεν εχω κοινωνικη φοβια, ισα ισα, απλα σκεφτομαι οτι θα παω να μιλησω σε πολλα ατομα που δεν τα ξερω και στρεσαρομαι. Δεν ξερω γιατι. Και παλιοτερα που εχω μιλησει και σαν μαθητης ακομα, δεν τα χω παει καλα, πχ απ τη φωνη μου καταλαβαινεις οτι ειμαι αγχωμενος, η εγρηγορση δεν ειναι ιδια με οταν ειμαι μονος μου ή με ατομα που τα ξερω, σκεφτομαι που να κοιταω, πηγαινω πανω-κατω και πολλοι μου πανε μετα οτι ζαλιζονται και ενω εχω σκεφτει να βαλω και χιουμορ μεσα, να χει καποιο σασπενς κλπ δε μου βγαινει. Σκεφτομαι επισης ποσο κοντα να χω το μικροφωνο, ακουγομαι σωστα, οτι με κοιτανε χιλιαδες ματια κλπ.

----------


## John11

> Γραφτε κανενα τιπ γιατι προκειται να κανω καποιες ομιλιες και με αγχωνει, παρολο που ξερω το θεμα πολυ καλα.


Κάπου, κάποιος (νομίζω ο Μπουσκάλια) ανέφερε ότι όταν είναι σε κοινό ψάχνει να βρει δύο μάτια που να αιθάνεται καλά.

----------


## Diana1982

Θα μας πεις πώς πήγε η ομιλία;
Για το σεξ μιλήσατε;

----------


## kerasi

Πως να πηγε ντιανα? τελεια, ολη η αιθουσα εκανε τσιγαρο!

----------


## Diana1982

> Πως να πηγε ντιανα? τελεια, ολη η αιθουσα εκανε τσιγαρο!


Τί εννοείς;

----------


## kerasi

Οτι μαγευτηκαν ολοι απ την εξαιρεtικη ομιλια μου. Εχασες που δεν ησουν!

----------


## Diana1982

> Οτι μαγευτηκαν ολοι απ την εξαιρεtικη ομιλια μου. Εχασες που δεν ησουν!


Ε.......ναι,μετά από μία εξαιρετική ομιλία-ένα τσιγάρο πάει!
Ναι αν το ήξερα θα είχα έρθει με τα 4

----------


## kerasi

Στην επομενη θα σ εχω πρωτη μουρη!

----------


## Diana1982

> Στην επομενη θα σ εχω πρωτη μουρη!


*Μωρό μου!* 

http://www.newsbomb.gr/media/k2/item...8565fb4_XL.jpg

----------


## cdeleted29517

Παιδιά ψάχνοντας παλιά threads για παρηγοριά βρήκα αυτό εδώ και αποφάσισα να δημοσιεύσω. Εχω και εγώ μια ομιλία/ παρουσιαση και τα έχω παίξει τελείως.... να πω ότι και στο παρελθόν είχα αναγκαστεί να κάνω μια παρουσίαση και δεν κατάφερα να σταυρώσω λέξη αλλά τότε είχα ''σωθεί'' από τους άλλους! τώρα δεν θα είναι κανείς εκεί για να με ''σώσει''! Να πω ότι έχω καθυστερήσει να πάρω το πτυχίο μου, χρωστώντας κάτι μαλακίες μαθήματα και φταίει αυτό το πράγμα...γράφω γιατί μάλλον είναι παρήγορο να ξέρεις ότι την στιγμή που θα είσαι με το ζόρι το κέντρο της προσοχής ,μπορεί να νιώθεις καλύτερα έχοντας κάπου να πεις το ''δράμα'' που νιώθεις ότι πέρασες.....Επίσης ήθελα να ρωτήσω (αν και λίγο αργά το θυμήθηκα) αν κατά την γνώμη σας σε τέτοιες καταστάσεις πρέπει να σκέφτεσαι την διαφυγή από αυτό το μαρτύριο΄( αν δεν νιώθω καλά θα σταματήσω την διαδικασία) ή αν πρέπει να εγκλωβιστείς σε αυτό....(δεν έχω άλλη επιλογή, πρέπει να δώσω την ομιλία και θα τα καταφέρω). Τι βοηθάει πιο πολύ? λογικά σε βοηθάει η αίσθηση διαφυγής.... αλλά γενικότερα είναι σωστός δρόμος να αντιμετωπίζεις τέτοιες καταστάσεις? ή είναι σαν να τρέχεις να φύγεις από το πρόβλημα ?

----------


## Macgyver

Εχω κανει τετοιες παρουσιασεις , οταν σπουδαζα , επειδη κι εγω κομπλαρα , κοιταζα συνεχως ενα συγκεκριμενο ατομο , δεν αφηνα το βλεμμα μου να πλαναται αοριστως , να γνωριζεις αριστα το θεμα για το οποιο θα μιλησεις , ναχεις σημειωσεις , και κατι που τοχα διαβασει και μειχε βοηθησει , φαντασου ολους τους ακροατες σου , να καθονται σε μια λεκανη , και να κανουν την αναγκη τους , αληθεια λεω , βοηθαει . Πιες και λιγο κρασακι , στην αναγκη .........

Οχι διαφυγη .......................

----------


## ΣονγκΧουά

> Λοιπόν παιδιά, σε λίγες μέρες θα κάνω μια ομιλία σε μεγάλο κοινό και μετά θα ακολουθήσουν ερωτήσεις. Το στυλ θα είναι σαν το ted, δε θα είμαι σταθερός πίσω απο το μικρόφωνο και λέω να βάλω και λίγο χιούμορ για να μη κοιμούντε απο κάτω. Το πρόβλημά μου είναι οτι αγχώνομαι μήπως μπλοκαριστώ εκείνη την ώρα και γενικά σαν ιδέα με στρεσάρει. Έχω ξανακάνει στο παρελθόν και κατάλαβα οτι η φωνή μου είναι φωνή αγχωμένου ατόμου, δεν είναι οπως οταν είμαι σπίτι μου και μιλάω σε ένα φίλο μου και γενικά δεν το χω αυτό των πολιτικών και των celebrities που βγαίνουν στα μεσα και μιλάνε άνετα και η σκέψη μου μπλοκάρεται κάπως. Δεν ξέρω επίσης που να κοιτάω. Πειτε καμμιά σκέψη.



Καταρχήν κεράσι, είσαι άντρας?! Σε είχα για γυναίκα τόσο καιρό! χαχαχαχα  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα, έχω κάνει πολλές παρουσιάσεις και εχω μιλησει και σε τιβι και όταν αυτές ήταν σε μεγάλο κοινό ή σημαντικές για εμένα με επιανε κοκομπλόκο. 

ΟΜΩΣ

Επειδή η ΠΡΟΕΤΟΙΜΑΣΙΑ ειναι το Α και το Ω, σε συμβουλεύω τα εξής

1) Κάνε πρόβες συνέχεια, σε καθρέφτη ή κάμερα και οπωσδηποτε να αυτοηχογραφείσαι. Θα δεις μετα στις ηχογραφησεις τι σ αρεσει και τι δεν σ αρεσει στον τονο της φωνης σου , στις κινησεις σου κτλ. Αυτες τις πρόβες παρε τις ΠΟΛΥ ΣΤΑ ΣΟΒΑΡΑ. Δηλ. θα εισαι συγκεντρωμενος και θα φανταζεσαι οτι απέναντι σου κάποιος σε καρφωνει ΄΄η σε κοιταζει περιεργα και θα μιλας σαν να του απευθυνεσαι.

2)Οταν κανεις τις προβες τσεκαρε το χώρο (πχ θα εχεις μικροφωνο?). Καλό ειναι να το ξερεις γιατι πχ. αν δεν εχεις μικροφωνο πρέπει να σκεφτεις τι θα κανεις με τα χέρια.
Επίσης, πρέπει να σκεφτείς πώς θα νιωθεις καλύτερα. Πχ. να περπατάς στη σκηνη άνετος (οπως κανουν ολοι οι μετρ της παρουσιασης) ή νιωθεις πιο ασφαλής να εισαι όρθιος σε μία γωνια?

3)Για μένα έχει σημασία ο λόγος σου να εχει μια φυσικότητα. Και να είσαι παραστατικός ωστε όλα αυτα που λες να φαινεται ότι τα πιστευεις και είσαι μεγαλος γνωστης του θεματος. Πρόσεχε, μην εισαι μονότονος. Ο ρυθμος παιζει μεγάλο ρόλο.

4) Δωσε βάση στις διαφανειες, μην τις κανεις πολυ busy. Σκοπος ειναι να υπαρχουν πισω βοηθητικές, το κοινο να προσεχει εσένα και όχι την παρουσίαση.
5) Πάρε feedback από άλλους γνωστες του θέματος (ή και άσχετους). Ρωτα τους "καταλαβες τι θέλω να πω εδω? Ποιο ειναι το νόημα της παρουσίασης".
6) Το αστείο είναι δικοπο μαχαιρι, κατα την γνωμη μου. Αν αποτυχεις, θα είναι άβολο. Καλύτερα δουλεψε την αμεσότητά σου στο λόγο σου.
7) ΠΡΟΒΑ ΠΡΟΒΑ ΠΡΟΒΑ
8) Δες ομιλιες στο youtube (οπωσδηποτε ΟΜΠΑΜΑ)

δεν γνωριζω το θέμα σου αλλιώς θα σου έλεγα κι αλλα χαχαχαχα

ΚΑΛΗ ΕΠΙΤΥΧΙΑ!!!!! 

ΥΓ: Nα είσαι ο εαυτος σου, μονο ετσι θα φανεις αυθεντικός κουλ!

----------


## Macgyver

Καλε Σονγκ , αμα μπορουσε να τα κανει ολα αυτα , δεν θανοιγε θεμα το παιδι ....! αυτα ειναι για ρητορα , οχι για ντροπαλο ......

----------


## cdeleted29517

παιδιά παρότι είχα πιει αλκοόλ και πήγα, μετά παρακολουθώντας κάποιες παρουσιάσεις τελικά το έβαλα στα πόδια..... Να ρωτήσω και κάτι άλλο? Τι θα κάνατε στη θέση μου? θα λέγατε την αλήθεια στον καθηγητή ή θα βρίσκατε μια δικαιολογία του τύπου ''ήμουν άρρωστος''? ας μου απαντήσει κάποιος......δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω!

----------


## ΣονγκΧουά

> Καλε Σονγκ , αμα μπορουσε να τα κανει ολα αυτα , δεν θανοιγε θεμα το παιδι ....! αυτα ειναι για ρητορα , οχι για ντροπαλο ......



Mac, γι αυτό του λέω του παιδιού να προετοιμαστεί καλά! Αν είσαι καλά προετοιμασμένος έχεις πολύ μεγάλη αυτοπεποίθηση. By the way, μπερδεύτηκα και απαντούσα στο κεράσι που άνοιξε το θέμα όχι στον φοιτητή.

----------


## ΣονγκΧουά

> παιδιά παρότι είχα πιει αλκοόλ και πήγα, μετά παρακολουθώντας κάποιες παρουσιάσεις τελικά το έβαλα στα πόδια..... Να ρωτήσω και κάτι άλλο? Τι θα κάνατε στη θέση μου? θα λέγατε την αλήθεια στον καθηγητή ή θα βρίσκατε μια δικαιολογία του τύπου ''ήμουν άρρωστος''? ας μου απαντήσει κάποιος......δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω!


cube, μπορείς να πεις ότι σε είχε πιάσει το στομάχι σου και γενικώς στρεσάρεσαι να μιλάς σε μεγάλο κοινό. Αν και στη θέση σου δεν θα το έλεγα γιατί μπορεί να πας την επόμενη φορά καλά προετοιμασμένος και να φυσάς! Προετοιμάσου και κάνε την παρουσίαση σε κάποιον φίλο σου

----------


## cdeleted29517

ρε συ και πέρυσι χρωστούσα το ίδιο μάθημα και παρότι είχα κάνει εργασία μετά δεν πήγα....δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει επόμενη φορά.... τα έκανα σκατά....είχα μάθει τα λόγια μου... μια χαρά προετοιμασμένη πήγα, αλλά μετα φοβήθηκα...αλλά αν πω στον καθηγητή ότι προσπάθησα ότι πήγα ότι παρακολούθησα τις παρουσιάσεις άλλων παιδιών και απλά δεν μπόρεσα δεν θα το εκτιμήσει περισσότερο από το να πω μια ηλίθια δικαιολογία? με τον ίδιο καθηγητή θα αναγκαστώ να κάνω και άλλη παρουσιαση, καλύτερα δεν είναι να με ''ξέρει''?

----------


## ΣονγκΧουά

εχεις καλή σχέση μαζί του? μπορείς να μιλήσεις άνετα? Ή σε κρατάει σε απόσταση?

Εγώ σαν Σονγκχουα δεν θα το ελεγα γιατί δεν θέλω να δημιουργω εντυπώσεις αν πιστεύω ότι μπορώ με προσπάθεια να το ξεπεράσω και να τα καταφέρω.

ό,τι σε κάνει να νιώθεις καλύτερα......

----------


## Macgyver

> Mac, γι αυτό του λέω του παιδιού να προετοιμαστεί καλά! Αν είσαι καλά προετοιμασμένος έχεις πολύ μεγάλη αυτοπεποίθηση. By the way, μπερδεύτηκα και απαντούσα στο κεράσι που άνοιξε το θέμα όχι στον φοιτητή.



Σωστο ειναι αυτο για την καλη προετοιμασια , αλλα την αυτοπεποιθηση δεν την αποκτας ' ετσι ' γνωριζοντας καλα το θεμα , ετσι νομιζω , κρινοντας εξ ιδιων , οταν εκανα παρουσιασεις στην σχολη , ηξερα το θεμα , αλλα αν δεν ειχα σημειωσεις , θα εξελισσοταν σε πανωλεθρια . Τωρα που εχω περισσοτερη αυτοπεποιθηση , και να με βαλεις να μιλησω για κατι που το ξερω ετσι κι ετσι , θαμαι ανετος , κι ας πω μπουρδες ......

----------


## ΣονγκΧουά

μα το ξέρει το θέμα! έτσι δεν είναι, κύβε?

απλά θέλει να μπει στη λογική να κάνει πρόβες κτλ να σκεφτεί επακριβώς τι θα πει κτλ.

τι να πω, εγω κανω παρουσιάσεις σε μεγάλα ακροατήρια και η εμπειρία με χει διδάξει ότι φυσάς όταν ξέρεις καλά το μάθημα σου... χρειάζεται και λίγο ταλέντο αλλά στην περίπτωση αυτή, σκοπός είναι η κυβος να ειναι διεκπαιρεωτικη και οχι να εντυπωσιασει τα πλήθη.

----------


## cdeleted29517

μάλιστα. όχι δεν έχω ιδιαίτερες σχέσεις με τον καθηγητή δεν με ξέρει καν.....αλλά τώρα τελείωσαν αυτά.... θα πρέπει να του πω να κάνω την παρουσίαση μόνο σε αυτόν για να μη χάσω το εξάμηνο...αλλά να πω συγγνώμη δεν μπορούσα να έρθω, χτες κάτι μου έτυχε? να το παίξω άνετη λες εσύ δηλαδή.....οχ δεν ξέρω αν θα με πιστέψει γιατί είμαι και μεγάλο έτος..... και νεκρή έπρεπε να πάω.....

----------


## ΣονγκΧουά

λοιπόν, προτείνω

είτε να του πεις ότι σου έτυχε κάτι πχ. οικογενειακό θέμα αλλά χωρις να μπεις σε λεπτομερειες και ότι την επόμενη φορά δεσμεύεσαι ότι θα είσαι συνεπής

είτε να πεις ότι σε πιάνει άγχος με την παρουσίαση αλλά τώρα προσπάθησες πολύ και θες να δοκιμάσεις κτλ

εννοείται και στις 2 περιπτώσεις του λες συγγνώμη κτλ

----------


## cdeleted29517

οχι ρε παιδιά η παρουσιαση γίνεται για να μας βάλει στο κλίμα της παρουσιασης.... Είναι μάθημα του πρώτου έτους.... απλά όλοι μαθαίνουμε κάποια λόγια και τα λέμε απ΄ έξω.... Δεν υπάρχουν ερωτήσεις κλπ, ούτε τα θέματα είναι δύσκολα..... το θέμα δεν είναι η προετοιμασία ή ο βαθμός... το θέμα είναι να μπορέσεις να πεις τα λόγια που έμαθες.....και δεν μπόρεσα.... τώρα τι κάνουμε?

----------


## cdeleted29517

οκ... ευχαριστώ!!!

----------

